# El poso que nos deja



## rodriguez_rm

*El poso que nos deja *la lectura es de una honda nostalgia de un todo perdido,
Come si puo' tradurre *poso?*
Il fondo, la sensazione lo stato d'animo?


----------



## 0scar

Il fondo, sedimento.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

El poso que nos deja la lectura es de una honda nostalgia de un todo perdido, difícilmente nombrable, de haber dado un largo paseo por la soledad y el caos

La lettura lascia un sedimento di profonda nostalgia di un mondo perduto, difficilmente nominabile,  *dopo * aver fatto una lunga camminata nella solitudine e nel caos


Posso dire mondo ?


----------



## gatogab

rodriguez_rm said:


> La lettura lascia un sedimento di profonda nostalgia di un mondo perduto, difficilmente nominabile, *dopo *aver fatto una lunga camminata nella solitudine e nel caos
> Posso dire mondo ?


Non va bene _'un tutto'_?
Comunque, la nostalgia è di un tutto perduto e di una lunga passeggiata...(non ricordo se in italiano si possono fare passeggiate _'per'_ la solitudine e il caos)...nella solitudine e nel caos.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Vediamo se ho capito
La lettura lascia un sedimento di profonda nostalgia *per*  un mondo (tutto non suona bene) perduto e di aver fatto una lunga camminata nella solitudine e nel caos

mhmm  beh forse e' un po' meglio


----------



## 0scar

Quizás "...per un insieme/totalità/tutto perduto, senza nome,"

El problema es que si una dice mundo, luego no puede decir que no tiene nombre. Por eso dice un todo (un algo completo) que no sabe como llamarlo.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

In italiano potrei dire:
*per qualcosa* ( da il senso di indefinito) di perduto


----------



## gatogab

Para mi,
_...nostalgia de un todo perdido._
suena exactamente igual a
..._nostalgia per un tutto perduto._
¿Será cosa de oído?


----------



## 0scar

El problema con *qualcosa* es que significa *algo*, y creo que el tipo a propósito evitó decir *un algo perdido* porque *algo* no da idea de totalidad.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

In italiano e' diverso dallo spagnolo  credo 
Qualcosa puo' essere algo pero anche tutto
qualcosa in italiano è *indefinito*
In italiano *non si puo'* *dire* nostalgia per un tutto perduto gatogab

In italiano potrei dire: nostalgia per tutto *ciò che* e' stato perduto 

A ver: pueden cambiar la frase en español dejando el mismo significado?


----------



## Curandera

... nostalgia di un tutto perduto. Poetico.

_Il sedimento che ci lascia la lettura è quella profonda nostalgia di un tutto* ormai perduto, difficile da descrivere, dopo aver camminato a lungo nella solitudine e nel caos

*di una totalità ormai perduta_


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Beh io tradurrei cosi' anche se non sono del tutto convinto.
Comunque Vi ringrazio il confronto è utile e stimolante
La lettura lascia un sedimento di profonda nostalgia per un "universo" perduto, difficilmente descrivibile, e per aver fatto una lunga camminata nella solitudine e nel caos.


----------



## Shanks78

rodriguez_rm said:


> *El poso que nos deja *la lectura es de una honda nostalgia de un todo perdido,
> Come si puo' tradurre *poso?*
> Il fondo, la sensazione lo stato d'animo?




Literalmente "poso" se traduce con "sedimento" , "fondo", y aquì tiene el significado de  estado de ànimo, como dices tu; la sensaciòn final que nos deja la lectura en este caso.


----------



## Neuromante

Aquí "todo" es una cosa, no comprendo por qué no se puede hacer lo mismo en italiano. Es una más de las muchas traducciones de estos días donde el original español roza el límite más oscuro de la lengua y casi casi es un disparate (O un convencionalismo poético, como en este caso)


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Neuromante said:


> Aquí "todo" es una cosa, no comprendo por qué no se puede hacer lo mismo en italiano. Es una más de las muchas traducciones de estos días donde el original español roza el límite más oscuro de la lengua y casi casi es un disparate (O un convencionalismo poético, como en este caso)


Es una forma de usar "todo" que ya encontrè muchas veces y me parece que no hay en italiano 


para que nosotros podamos entender seria bien que ustedes cambien la frase con otras palabras dejando el mismo sentido


----------



## gatogab

rodriguez_rm said:


> para que nosotros podamos entender seria bien que ustedes cambien la frase con otras palabras dejando el mismo sentido


 
Creo que para esto te deberías poner de acuerdo con el autor, no con nosotros.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

mi spiego in italiano:
Se tu cambi la frase utilizzando altre parole e forme idiomatiche mantenendo il senso, forse potrei capire meglio quella frase


----------



## annapo

rodriguez_rm said:


> *El poso que nos deja *la lectura es de una honda nostalgia de un todo perdido,
> Come si puo' tradurre *poso?*
> Il fondo, la sensazione lo stato d'animo?


Perchè non "traccia"?
"la traccia che ci lascia la lettura è di una onda di nostalgia di (tutte) le cose perdute"

mi viene in mente perchè "fondo" non rende l'idea e anzi potrebbe confondere. L'idea che _la lettura lasci una traccia nell'animo del lettore_ mi sembra coerente col significato originale. 

Quanto al "todo" non so se lo tradurrei "tutte le cose perdute"/"tutto ciò che è perduto" invece che più semplicemente "le cose perdute". Per un italofono il senso della frase è chiaro in entrambi i casi.


----------



## rodriguez_rm

annapo said:


> Perchè non "traccia"?
> "la traccia che ci lascia la lettura è di una onda di nostalgia di (tutte) le cose perdute"
> 
> mi viene in mente perchè "fondo" non rende l'idea e anzi potrebbe confondere. L'idea che _la lettura lasci una traccia nell'animo del lettore_ mi sembra coerente col significato originale.
> 
> Quanto al "todo" non so se lo tradurrei "tutte le cose perdute"/"tutto ciò che è perduto" invece che più semplicemente "le cose perdute". Per un italofono il senso della frase è chiaro in entrambi i casi.



La tua soluzione e' molto interessante
traccia, sensazione e fin'anche sentimento a seconda di come viene dopo costruita la frase
Io penso che l'uso della parola "tutto" da parte dell'autore  puo' essere tradotta con universo 
L'universo creato da Bolaño, no nben descrivibile neè decifrabile 
ma un universo


----------



## honeyheart

Se me ocurre esta traducción:

_La traccia che la lettura lascia in noi è la profonda nostalgia di una perdita totale, difficile da darci un nome, di aver fatto una lunga passeggiata nella solitudine e nel caos._


----------



## annapo

honeyheart said:


> Se me ocurre esta traducción:
> 
> _La traccia che la lettura lascia in noi è la profonda nostalgia di una perdita totale, *difficile da darci un nome*, di aver fatto una lunga passeggiata nella solitudine e nel caos._



ciao Honeyheart!
Io piuttosto direi:
*a cui è difficile dare un nome.*

*La perdita totale* non mi convince fino in fondo.


----------



## Lexinauta

Facendo un mix da tutto:

_La traccia che la lettura ci lascia è la profonda nostalgia di una totalità perduta, difficile da nominare, di aver fatto una lunga passeggiata nella solitudine e nel caos._


----------



## annapo

Lexinauta said:


> Facendo un mix da tutto:
> 
> _La traccia che la lettura ci lascia è la profonda nostalgia di una totalità perduta, difficile da nominare, di aver fatto una lunga passeggiata nella solitudine e nel caos._



Mi piace molto. Credo che rispetti il senso originale e l'effetto è molto gradevole.


----------



## honeyheart

E allora ci siamo! 

Resta vedere se piace pure a "ex-azulines".


----------



## rodriguez_rm

La tua traduzione e' suggestiva:
tu poni l'accento sulla perdita che e' totale;
ma l'autore forse riferiva la nostalgia a un *tutto* ( cioe' a un universo, cioe' all'universo di Bolano che e' difficile da nominare da decifrare,)


----------



## rodriguez_rm

Vorrei portare un altro esempio tratto dallo  stesso testo dove viene impiegato* todo*
che forse può aiutare

De manera paulatina, Bolaño fue delegando funciones en Arturo Belano, su doble ficcional, espejo refractario de sus obsesiones. Con frecuencia, el autor se apoya en él para abrir vías de comunicación entre distintos segmentos *del todo narrativo *que es su obra. 

Anche in questo caso  l'unica traduzione che ho trovato e':
*dell'universo narrativo *

L'idea è che Bolano con la sua opera ha creato un universo narrativo


----------



## rodriguez_rm

honeyheart said:


> E allora ci siamo!
> 
> Resta vedere se piace pure a "ex-azulines".



eh eh   a mi me gustaba mucho azulines y el poso que me deja es la nostalgia de un todo perdido que no se como nombrar 

Bolano decia que aun los malos escritores argentinos saben escribir bien


----------



## Neuromante

¿Y si montamos mil páginas de internet y además damos una batida por todos los foros y blogs posibles en italiano escribiendo la palabra "tutto" con este significado? De aquí al sábado las estadísticas hechas con google harán que pase a ser "italiano de toda la vida"


----------



## Curandera

_'La lettura ci pervade dall'onda nostalgica di una perdita profonda, indescrivibile a parole/difficile da descrivere, nell'aver camminato a lungo nella solitudine e nel caos'. _

_'La lettura ci lascia con la nostalgia di una perdita profonda'..._

*de haber dado un largo paseo por la soledad y el caos *vuole intendere = (come se si fosse camminato a lungo nella solitudine e nel caos)?


----------



## annapo

Curandera said:


> _'*La lettura ci pervade dall'onda nostalgica* di una perdita profonda, indescrivibile a parole/difficile da descrivere, nell'aver camminato a lungo nella solitudine e nel caos'. _



Non mi convince il pezzetto che ho evidenziato.
si potrebbe invece dire:
l'onda nostalgica ci pervade con/attraverso la lettura, 

ma anche se così la frase "funziona" temo che ci stiamo allontanando dal testo originale. 

Anna


----------



## annapo

rodriguez_rm said:


> Vorrei portare un altro esempio tratto dallo  stesso testo dove viene impiegato* todo*
> che forse può aiutare
> 
> De manera paulatina, Bolaño fue delegando funciones en Arturo Belano, su doble ficcional, espejo refractario de sus obsesiones. Con frecuencia, el autor se apoya en él para abrir vías de comunicación entre distintos segmentos *del todo narrativo *que es su obra.
> 
> Anche in questo caso  l'unica traduzione che ho trovato e':
> *dell'universo narrativo *
> 
> L'idea è che Bolano con la sua opera ha creato un universo narrativo



Mi sembra in linea col significato originale.


----------

